# 300 weatherby bolt disassembly



## Furious_George (Feb 5, 2008)

hey this is my first post on here. love the site and i'm glad i finally became a member. anyway, does anybody know how to completely disassemble the bolt in a vanguard 300 weatherby mag? my buddy dropped mine in the sand the other day when we were shooting. should probably be about the same as a howa 1500 i believe. thanks, hope i can get this figured out soon.


----------

